# Suche DIE Super Mono



## Krallblei (17. Juni 2015)

Hi Ihr.

Gibt es eine Mono mit Durchmesser 0,30- 0-35 mit der ich bedenkenlos 140 Gramm durchziehen kann?

Hintergrund ist der das ich auf angeknotete Schlagschnur verzichten möchte, und ich innerhalb von zwei Tagen zweimal Keulenschnur verloren hab weil irgendwas meine Leine gekappt hat. Tangleboom,Blei und Haken weg. 30 Euro.

Wenn ich Schlagschnur anknote, 0.30 Mono, 0.50 Schlagschnur sehen meine Knoten super aus.. allerdings reisst die Hauptschnur dann dauernt. 
Naja nicht dauert aber entweder gehen die Knoten nach einer Zeit auf oder die kleinen Enden vom Knoten ziehen beim Werfen Schnur mit von der Rolle und dann muss gefummelt werden.

Also ich bräuchte eine SuperMono die 120 -140 Gramm aushällt oder eine bezahlbare Keulenschnur die auch was taugt. 

Wer kann mir helfen??

Möchte 120 -140 Gramm voll durchziehen ohne Schwermetall übers Mittelmeer zu jagen.

Ich danke euch

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Ich kann dir die Schnüre von Sufix wärmstens empfehlen. Ich habe alle meine Rollen mittlerweile auf die Xcelon und die Tritanium umgestellt. Die 40er Tritanium habe ich auch mit 200 gr. satt durchgezogen. Ein einwandfreies Produkt!

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/angelschnur/monofile-schnuere/hersteller/sufix/


----------



## Krallblei (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Danke Andal da werd ich mal schauen.


PS: Habe mal in älteren Beiträgen gelesen das du mal angeln in Dahab warst.. Ich angeln dort auch öfter.. Leider nicht so einfach dort wegem Riff überall.. Aber super:vik:


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Jo... das ist schon verdammt lang her. Damals bestand Dahab noch aus ein paar Bedu-Hütten und wir haben auf Matratzen am Strand genächtigt. Heute siehts da ja (leider) etwas anders aus. |wavey:


----------



## Krallblei (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Andal


Du meinst aber schon die Monoschnur??


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Ja klar! Auf meine Karpfen- und Brandungsrollen kommt mir kein Geflecht drauf.


----------



## Krallblei (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Andal

Die Sufix Tritanium ist sehr günstig. In klar 1000m 10 Euro. Meinst du die gleiche??

PS:

Im Vergleich ist zu anderen Städten am Meer ist Dahab immernoch ein Nest. Des wird auch so bleiben. War die letzen 3 Jahre um die 12 mal dort.
Es wird geplant und geplant aber wegen mangels Touris geht nix mehr.


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Genau die meine ich.

Dahab kanns nur guttun, wenn es nicht so auswuchert, wie die anderen, mittlerweile auch schon hübsch angesifften Badeorte am Roten Meer.


----------



## Krallblei (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Okay ich bestell mal von der Sufix.. Meinst du echt die 0.35 reicht für 140 Gramm. Ich zieh mit 4,50m Quantum Ruten schon ordendlich durch

PS: Wäre gern mal vor 20 Jahren in Dahab gewesen. Jetzt kommt da auch der Westen durch. Jeder hat ein Telefon am Ohr und alle jubbeln übers Internet. 

Vorallem das Riff überall hat übel gelitten die letzen Jahre#d#d
Fische werden überall weniger.. und ich bin nicht schuld


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Da kann dann vielleicht die 40er mehr angesagt sein. So viel Weite kostet dich das auch nicht und das Plus bei der allgmeinen Haltbarkeit solltes du mitnehmen.

Das war damals schon eine Schau. Sehr primitiv, aber halt Sinai und Rotes Meer pur. Der Canyon noch unversaut. Das Blue Hole hatte man für sich alleine. Ich vergesse den Anblick nie, wie beim Abtauchen riesige Tunas dort ihre Kreise zogen, völlig ohne sichtbare Körperbewegung sind die ins Freiwasser raus. Aber das geilste war das Unterwasserangeln mit der Handleine. Sich den Fisch aussuchen können hat man in der Qualität nicht oft im Leben.


----------



## Krallblei (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Weite beim werfen geht nicht verloren gross ja.. Aber da ich oft den Köder mit dem Kajak rausbringe einiges an Kapazität auf der Rolle |bigeyes

Naja mal testen. Kann ja immernoch die Ersatzspulen mit 500m 0.30 vollmachen falls nicht geworfen wird.

Danke für den Tipp.. Ich teste es mal.. 

Ps: Bluehole hatte ich bisher zum Apnoe immer für mich "alleine" allerdings ist nurnoch das Außenriff "sehenswert"

Thune sind nicht mehr da. Vielleicht mal paar Grosse Barracudas oder paar Jacks, der ein oder andere Zackenbarsch wohnt noch irgendwo.
Haie werden sofort gemeldet und getötet.
Zum Angeln ohne Haken hat es aber weiterhin grosse Hornhechte.. 
Angeln ohne Rute beim schnorcheln mag ich auch. Allerdings sehr schwer weil die kleinen Junker einem alles in Sekunden wegfressen.
Sorry für Offtopic..


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

O.k. Schnurmenge wird dann natürlich kleiner, daran hab ich nicht gedacht, weil das bei meinen Banax kein Thema ist. 400 m 40er haben noch immer gereicht.


----------



## jkc (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Hi, alternativ mal den Mahinknoten probieren da schauen beide Schnurenden gegen die Wurfrichtung, da sollte sich nichts vertüddeln. So jedenfalls schon jahrelang im Einsatz zum Karpfenfischen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Krallblei (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Hallo

Der Knoten ist um einiges besser ja. Zuerst mal gebunden mit 0,50 Mono.
Fazit: Hält bombenfest. 

Zweiter Test. 0,50 Mono als Schlagschnur an meine Dega Taberline Keulenschnur gebunden. Das was noch übrig ist. 0,30 Mono.
Zugtest. Schnur sofor gerissen am Knoten. Nochmal gebunden. Zugtest das Gleiche. Dritter Test mit dem alten Knoten. Schnur wieder am Knoten abgerissen. Die Schnur ohne Knoten hält aber im Zugtest was aus. Ist ein Knoten im Spiel nada..

Werd wohl 1400m von den Rollen abziehen und tauschen auf 0.35 Sufix wie von Andal empfohlen und Schlagschnur benutzen mit dem Mahinknoten. Hoffentlich verträgt die Sufix was Knoten anbelangt mehr.

Danke nochmals für die Tipps.

Gruss


----------



## doc040 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Supermono? Den Knoten vorm zusammenziehen mal nass machen,meistens entsteht Hitze beim zusammenziehen! Wenn man vernünftig durchzieht,beim auswerfen,hält auch keine0,60mm Schnur! Meine Schlagschnur ist minimum 0,75mm,die Hauptschnur beträgt 0,28mm bis 0,35mm, mono Knoten ist der Wettkampfknoten!  Ansonsten benutze ich tapertips ,von 0,37mm auf 0,80mm die mit einem blutknoten angeknüpft werden,da reisst nichts!


----------



## Krallblei (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Guten Morgen.


Mache die Knoten vor dem zusammenziehen immer nass.
Werfe nur bis max 140 Gramm. Damit werf ich einfach am besten.
Die 0,50 Schlagschnur die ich drauf hatte machte da keine Probleme.


----------



## doc040 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Guten abend,wenn ich 125gr.werfe,grundsätzlich nur mit 0,75mm! Warum?  Weil ich keine Lust habe meine montagen,oder Bleie aus irgend etwas raus zu pulen! Sollte mal jeder drüber nachdenken. Wenn man Knoten vernünftig knüpft halten Sie auch. Wenn die Schnur reisst austauschen! Sufix ist okay, aber es gibt auch günstigere Schnur die auch hält. Diese aufzuzählen passt hier nicht rein. Eine dicke mit einer dünnen Schnur zu verbinden,z.b. Albright Knoten,schlagschnurknoten,blutknoten,Wettkampfknoten der caster, usw. Das Netz ist voll davon. Wenn dies immer noch nicht klappt gebe ich gerne Hilfestellung. MFG doc|bigeyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*



doc040 schrieb:


> Weil ich keine Lust habe meine montagen,oder Bleie aus irgend etwas raus zu pulen!



So isses.:m

http://i2.mirror.co.uk/incoming/art... Steve Redhead, 51, from Weymouth, Dorset.png


----------



## angler1996 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

wie lang ist eigentlich Deine Schlagschnur?
 oder hab ich das überlesen?
 Eh ich Die Hauptschnur immer dicker mache, vielleicht eifach die Schlagschnur nen Meter länger


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Hi!
Die Schlagschnurstärke beginnt bei mir ab 60er - ich habe viele Jahre mit 50er experimentiert; dat iss nix.. .
Und bei den Knoten ist es wie von Doc beschrieben; die von ihm aufgezählten halten alle!
Petri


----------



## Krallblei (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Danke für die Tipps. Werde ich mal umsetzen.

Schlagschnur ist noch bestimmt 5-10 Wicklungen drauf wenn ich werfe.

Gruss und Danke


----------



## Krallblei (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Hallo Liebe Weitwurffreunde.

Gestern beim Angeldealer gewesen wegen Schnur.

Hab mir jeweils 2 Meter von 5 Schnüren geben lassen zum Testen.
Durchmesser 0.35 Mono
Von jeder 3 Mahinknoten gemacht mit 0.50 Schlagschnur.

Aufgefallen ist nur eine. 

Die Shimano Technium Tribal. Die hält echt was aus. Zugegeben nicht grad die schönste aber meine Fresse. 

Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Schnur nach paar Stunden im Salzwasser verhällt.

Gruss.


----------



## Ra.T (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche DIE Super Mono*

Hallo....,
du kannst auch ein paar Monate mit ner Mono gut im Salzwasser angeln.
Ich habe meine nun schon auf 5 Rollen 2 Jahre drauf und bin ca.
2 Monate im Jahr in der Brandung.
Mfg
Ralf


----------

